# Need to find a place so smoke in Toronto, Canada



## D.Ray (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm in Toronto, Canada on vacation & seeing the in-laws.

They've got pretty strict anti-smoking rules up here... anyone one know of a place to smoke a cigar *WHILE* enjoying a drink up here?

Desperately needing a smoke,
D.Ray


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Private back yard? Smoking laws make it illegal to smoke inside public places I think...


----------



## D.Ray (Jan 13, 2010)

Frodo said:


> Private back yard? Smoking laws make it illegal to smoke inside public places I think...


They don't even allow smoking in cigar bars / shops or outdoor patios?


----------



## Joe2010 (Jul 14, 2010)

D.Ray said:


> They don't even allow smoking in cigar bars / shops or outdoor patios?


Nope, some outdoor patios allow it, but a lot of places just dont because the regulations are so tight. It is easier to be a killer then it is a smoker when you are going out.

The outdoor patios that do allow it are not allowed to be covered so it eliminates being able to smoke in the rain/snow aswell.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Outside is your option.

Some place might find a place that has a patio specifically set out for smokers but normally because it is technacially not the establishment you can't bring your drink.

Think thats bad wait till winter.


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

:rain:The outdoor patios that do allow it are not allowed to be covered so it eliminates being able to smoke in the rain/snow aswell.

Its not snowing in Toronto already is it:rain:


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Frodo said:


> Private back yard? Smoking laws make it illegal to smoke inside public places I think...





D.Ray said:


> They don't even allow smoking in cigar bars / shops or outdoor patios?


There is no such thing as a cigar bar. Cigar shops cannot allow you to smoke inside although Hinds in Yorkville has a bench you can sit on outside, and they give coffee to you gratis if you buy a stick from them and smoke it on the bench.

Outdoor patios would be OK - technically. Here's the rub. Cigar smoking is not very popular in Canada - not in any absolute way or when measured on a per capita basis. If you go to any cigar shop and check out the prices, you'll have an inkling why (PR 1990 Churchies $20, Opus X Fuente Fuente $47.33). Given that cigar smoking is not very popular, restaurants are not prone to pissing off their customers so they may ask you to leave if it looks like you are going to smoke a cigar on their patio. There are certain places but you need to check in advance I'd think to avoid a "sticky" situation.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Frodo said:


> Cigar smoking is not very popular in Canada -


It's true my wife says if I keep on my current buying trend I will corner the cigar market in Canada.

Sad but true but the closest person that I knwo that smokes cigars is 50 miles away - I have only smoked cigars with 2 serious cigar smokers in 4 years of serious smoking.

I wish my area was like I read in the forums with herfs, cigar bars, and actual cigar stores


----------



## Blackham (Mar 26, 2010)

hey David if you're located close to downtown there are a few spots that welcomes cigar smokers

Cigar Bunch - A Bunch of Toronto Cigar Fans » Cigar Friendly Patios

if you're around uptown there are Brix and Nava (Hwy. 7 and Hwy. 404)


----------



## jaq6plus (Jun 7, 2006)

Simplest answer: rent a boat take it into the middle of Lake Ontario and puff until your heart's content - however, the draw back? It is illegal to drink alcohol on a boat in Canada unless it is your home!!!


----------

